

How The Economist makes election endorsements - thehemingway
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2014/06/economist-explains

======
lispm
> free markets, small government and social liberalism

Plus: Deregulation, capitalism, big banking, anti-union, get-rich-quick-
schemes, hedgefunds, billionaires, wars-for-resources, ...

~~~
thehemingway
And it would seem like a fair number think some kind of neo-imperialism. I
wonder if the article was prompted by a severe backlash from their (a London
based magazine) support of the non-Hindu candidate. Very bizarre article on
the 'right to endorse.'

